# Your favorite movie!



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 15, 2009)

This has been probably been done before, but let's try it at least one more time. Give a short list of your favorite movies. Recommend one or save someone the time from watching something horrible. I get Blockbuster in the mail and am constantly looking for something new and exciting.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites in no particular order.

1.   Casino
2.   Pan's Labyrinth
3.   Jaws
4.   Fight Club
5.   Dark knight
6.   Office Space
7.   Reign of fire
8.   A clockwork orange
9.   Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
10. Good Fella's


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Feb 15, 2009)

+1 to Fight Club & Office Space.

2001 A Space Oddysea is great if you have the patience

A couple of less know movies (over here at least) that I found enjoyable:
-100 Women (Also has a pre/sequel 100 Girls)
-Empire Records

Kevin Smith movies are great. He does anything from ridiculous stoner comedy to serious drama.

-Trippy


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 15, 2009)

There's a few I've seen that were really good, but I cant think of the names.  Anywho, here it goes:

1.  Count of Monte Cristo
2.  Kingdom of Heaven
3.  Basic
4.  DaVinci Code
5.  We Were Soldiers
6.  Gone in 60
7.  Generals Daughter
8.  U-571
9.  Run Silent Run Deep
10. Knights Tale
11. The Order
12. Stigmata
13. Full Metal Jacket
14. Apocalypse Now
15. Syriana
16. The Guardian
17. Traitor
18. Taken
19. The 'Bourne' Series
20. Star Trek ! ! ! ! !


Television Series:

1. Third Watch
2. NCIS
3. Band of Brothers
4. Battlestar Gallactica
5. Sons of Anarchy
6. Babylon 5 (sci-fi)
7. ER
8. Shadow Company - Television Documentary
9. The Union - EXCELLENT pot documentary
10. The Shield


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 15, 2009)

Just watched 2001 A Space Odyssey a few weeks ago.  Got it for Christmas.  A great movie stoned.  Recently watched Saving Grace again - every time those lights go on, I just about wet my pants.

Other favorites
Local Hero

Peculiarities of the National Fishing - laugh out loud movie in Russian w/ English subtitles.  Not a great stoned movie due to the need to read but worth seeing.

The Zero Effect

The 2nd Kill Bill movie - best of the 3, imo

No list of mine is complete without The Red Green Show.  Got all 10 seasons on 51 DVDs for Christmas.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL Red Green rocks.  Didn't even thinks about them.

Good call ArtVandolay


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Feb 15, 2009)

Last of the Dog Men, all Clint Eastwoods movies, Cheach and Chongs movies, Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, Apocolypes Now, We were Soldiers, Mad Max *Road Warrior* series, Last of the Mohicans, Jermiah Johnson, Eddie Murphy RAW, Casino, ScarFace, and Pirates of the Caribbeans series...take care..


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 15, 2009)

Red Dawn
The Patriot
Gran Turino
Scarface
Hitman
John Wayne and Clint Eastwood movies---all old country stuff just about
The Sandlot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2009)

I am into movies of a more "gentle" nature--not much for war and horror movies.  Some of my favorites, in no particular order.

Second Hand Lions
Big Fish
Trading Places
Blazing Saddles
Young Frankenstein
Monty Python's The Holy Grail
A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## JBonez (Feb 15, 2009)

A night at the Roxbury
Gone in sixty seconds
Fast and the furious parts 1&3
300
Monty python, shh.. im english, of course!
Fire in the sky
Boondock saints
Harry and the hendersons
Robin hood, prince of thieves
Robin hood, Men in tights, kills.
Goonies
Dark Crystal
Snatch

And a bunch of british junk not many people find too entertaining.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 15, 2009)

Dead Presidents
Love and a .45
Grandma's Boy
Leaving Las Vegas
Green Street Hooligans
No Country for Old Men
American History X


----------



## 7thG (Feb 15, 2009)

Ill add more to my list later but one movie i saw recently that I HIGHLY recommend is Gran Turino......Great Movie.
O and no one said Blow.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Movies:
-Scarface
-How High
-Requiem For A Dream
-Training Day
-Shooter
-The Guardian
-Blow
-Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
-All The Ocean's

TV Series:
-Prison Break
-CSIM/CSILV
-G's 2 Gents
-Miami Ink/ L.A Ink.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a few on mine 

Braveheart
Rudy
Juice
Unforgiven
*O Brother* Where Art Thou
First blood
Independace day
The *Incredible* Mr. *Limpet*
The Ghost and Mr. *Chicken*
_scarface_
Blow
Belly


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 15, 2009)

CB4
Trading Places
The Crow
Ghostbusters 1 & 2
The Indiana Jones Series
Star Wars 4,5 & 6
Back to the Future 1,2 & 3
Dazed and Confused
Office Space
Fight Club
Ian Flemings' James Bond 007 in Casino Royale
Labyrinth


And way too many more to list out


----------



## kaotik (Feb 15, 2009)

shawshank redemption
into in the wild
idiocracy (stupid but funny movie)
braveheart
rob roy
enemy at the gate
cool hand luke
leon the professional

i know i'm missing many, but i'm too tired.
the wrestler was pretty good. not on my best of, but worth checking out.
and for any fans of survivorman, or any other wilderness show. check out the documentary alone in the wilderness. buddy goes off and builds a cabin in the woods,and films it all.. amazingly smart guy, and he got some great footage too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I forgot about The Shawshank Redemption--a great movie.  Also The Green Mile--another Stephen King.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot about The Shawshank Redemption--a great movie. Also The Green Mile--another Stephen King.


 
The Shawskank Redemption is tops on my list along with A River Runs Through It.


----------



## JBonez (Feb 15, 2009)

just got back from the movies, Taken, wow, what a great movie, liam neeson never fails to deliver! two green thumbs up!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am into movies of a more "gentle" nature--not much for war and horror movies.  Some of my favorites, in no particular order.
> 
> Second Hand Lions
> Big Fish
> ...



You would like Local Hero for sure.


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 15, 2009)

Fargo
The Deer Hunter
Unforgiven
Stuck On You
The Good, The Bad, & the Ugly
and just about everything you all have listed so far.
we have a walls worth of DVD's here on the mountain.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 15, 2009)

*PULP FICTION
Mall Rats 
Trainspotting
Happy gilmore 
greece 
rocky 1,2,3*


----------



## 7thG (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the Rocky movies lol. What u got against 4.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 15, 2009)

*nothing much lol he just got a little old to be believable esp in 5 and 6 *


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I totally forgot to put Trainspotting on my list! That movie is definitely in my top 5!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 16, 2009)

Forgot about a bunch like O Brother Where Art Thou and Deliverance and Full Metal Jacket


----------



## city (Feb 16, 2009)

1. Shaw shank redemtion
2. Citizen X
3. American history X
4. 4 rooms
5. 28 days
6. The beach
7. Under world
8. Pinaple express


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2009)

Theres an obscure little film called Cold Comfort Farm that we really like.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 16, 2009)

I just enjoyed Sahara and What Women Want last night.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 16, 2009)

...Gangs of New York
Reservoir Dogs
Friday
40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2009)

A man called nobody


----------



## ganja_angie (Mar 5, 2009)

I am a huge Judd Apatow fan, I really love watching DVD commentary when I'm high, and his are the best.
~40 Year Old Virgin
~Knocked Up
~Superbad
~Forgetting Sarah Marshall
~Pineapple Express

I also love anything Kevin Smith does, especially
~Mall Rats
~Chasing Amy
~Clerks, and Clerks 2
~Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
~Zach and Miri make a Porno

Other random movies that I love
~Dazed and Confused
~Blow
~Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
~Empire Records
~Boogie Nights
~Harold and Kumar (1&2)
~Stand By Me
~Big

There is a ton more, but I would go on and on all day.


----------



## ganja_angie (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh and one more,. I watched it yesterday.  I highly recommend it, but be really high when you watch it.  Its called "Waking Life"  Here is what it says on the back of the dvd.

"Fron the director of Slacker and Dazed and Confused comes one of the most imaginative animated feature ever made.  This funny, ingenious film, whuich PREMIERE MAGAZINE calls "a must-see," explores a fascinating question: "Are we sleep-walking through our waking state, or wake-walking through our dreams?"  Join Wiley Wiggins as he searches for answers to life's most important questions in a world that may or may not be reality."

Roger Ebert gave this film 4 stars.  It was so good.  Watch it!  Has anyone else seen this movie?  What did you think?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2009)

I forgot a few, too.  Tombstone is a great movie and Run, Lola, Run was ummm, interesting.  I like stuff that is well of the beaten path :hubba:.  Let's not forget Brazil, either.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

Donnie Darko!

I love how it is filmed, and I love the the music... it just all fits together so perfectly. It is one of the only movies I will never get sick of and I can watch it whenever.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lord Of The Rings all of them
star wars all of them
hitch hikers guide to the galaxy movie, series, and all 3 books
wrath of khan
monty python and the holy grail, life of bryan
blade runner
2001,2010, and the book 3001
contact
all the alien movies
preditor
golden compas
silent running
this could go on all night so ill stop here
and soon im sure---The Watchman   read the comic novel years ago cant wait to see the movie


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmm If I listed all the movies I could be here all night....
But a few that when I am surfing channels I have to stop and watch are.

Shawshank Redemption
Armageddon
Patton
Braveheart
Swordfish
The Patriot
The Lord of the Rings
Star Trek movies ( All cepot the first one. heh)
Mission to Mars

And MANY MANY others...

As for TV Shows:

Leverage (new one on TNT this season, it just ended)
Burn Notice
Battlestar Galactica
Sons of Anarchy
Deadliest Catch
Dirty Jobs
Mythbusters
Future Weapons
Seven Days
Star Treks... any of the series and spinoffs

and a few more out there.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 5, 2009)

my name is nobody
they call me nobody
coal miners daughter
the little train that could 
shrek
meet dave
WALLE
when we were soldiers
desperado
lestat, vampire chronicles
casino
nemo
spongebob

the girl said i had to put the cartooneys in. i liked em too.
watched Meet Dave last night. corny.

gotta love some RED GREEN...   :48: 

i envy your collection Art.:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 5, 2009)

did anyone else see that movie "righteous kill" with Deniro and Pacino? I was really disappointed by it. Anybody else feel really let down by it?


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 5, 2009)

Havn't seen it but was planning on it....


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 5, 2009)

BB..... coal miner's daughter is a great movie. my dad still tells me " You ain't too ignorant to learn are ye!"

cadlak - i thought it was poo-poo


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 5, 2009)

Bobby D and Al P had that magic scene in the diner in Heat........it's like Quint telling about the U.S.S. Indiannapolis, some things can never be reproduced or recaptured no matter how hard you try.

"Anyway, we delivered The Bomb."


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Everyone I talk to hated "Burn after reading" but I thought it was great. All star cast, really dark humor, anyone else see it?


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 5, 2009)

some of my favorite movies are 

3-Iron

Electric Shadows

And Tekkon Kinkreet (if anime movies count).

I could go on and on, oh that reminds me 

Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring

3-Iron And SSFWS are from same director Ki-duk Kim. I recommend these movies to anyone that loves asian cinema oh and Time is also another good one from Ki-duk Kim.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 5, 2009)

Man i almost forgot one of the best ones Oldboy if u haven't seen this yet u don't know what u are missing (unless u fall into the huge percentage of americans that don't care for substance or story) watch this Korean film before the american remake comes out and like most american adaptions to foreign films, ruins it for u. Warning this movie will probably disturb and confuse the hell out of u if u don't pay attention so if u do watch for the first time may your weed have mercy on your soul lol.


----------



## emelhairus9 (Mar 6, 2009)

Valkyrie, starring Tom Cruise as the man who would off Hitler. Bryan Singer's long-awaited account of the near-miss assassination of Adolf Hitler by a ring of rebel German army officers. The story of Col. Claus von Stauffenberg is fascinating, a tale of a cultured officer's rebuke of the sadistic regime he was forced to serve. His attempted coup in the closing years of World War II is right up there in terms of bravery..


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 6, 2009)

Boondock Saints
The Departed
Casino
Goodfellas
Harold and Kumar (white castle)
Saving Private Ryan
Stand By Me
Shawshank
LOR (all)
Star Wars (all)
Rise and Fall of Western Civilization
Dazed and Confused


I have tons more as well,,,,


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh yeah,,,forgot to mention the NEW Batman movies with Christian Bale.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

just watched "last house on the left" yesterday. that movie i watched it stoned all the way thru an i gotta say it was ppretty suspenseful even for me lol


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

All Cheech and Chong Movies, my buddies and I get together once a year to watch the best of them we've been doin it for years! Other than those I'd have to say Reservoir Dogs and Amarican History X are both classics in my books! And you can't go wrong with Silence of the Lambs as well! I'm a movie junkie there's just so many!LOL

                                                    Phatpharmer




                                         Phatp


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Everyone I talk to hated "Burn after reading" but I thought it was great. All star cast, really dark humor, anyone else see it?


 

I loved that movie as well Mike if you likes that you'd love The Darjeeling Limited its dark humour as well check it out!

                                        Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

i thought it was decent also. just saw it last week i think.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jul 23, 2009)

ive seen them both, yes they are very good movies. just saw Knowing last night  with Nicolas Cage, deep metaphysical move. a good watch


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 23, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> No list of mine is complete without The Red Green Show.  Got all 10 seasons on 51 DVDs for Christmas.



One must add duct tape forever to the list. and i think Grand Torino should be on here I know its completely politically incorrect in its content and style but who other than Clint Eastwood could get away with that. If you haven't seen it do.


----------



## Mr. Ganja (Jul 23, 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jul 23, 2009)

Blood Simple. (Coen Brother's first movie)


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone see Gran Torino?  Just watched, not at all what I expected, but it was phenomenal.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 23, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Television Series:
> 
> 1. Third Watch
> 2. NCIS
> ...


Why isn't Trailer Park Boys in that list!!??


----------



## natorious (Jul 23, 2009)

1. Requiem for a dream
2. A skanner darkly
3. How high


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 23, 2009)

Not much of a movie watcher, as I can't sit still for more than 20 minutes doing the same thing (unless I'm really ripped).  I kinda get a kick out of the old National Lampoon movies, Animal House is my fave.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

> I can't sit still for more than 20 minutes doing the same thing (unless I'm really ripped).


 i dont think ive watched and enjoyed any movie unless im stoned. LOL  im the same way as you wmeyer


----------



## astrobud (Jul 23, 2009)

all quinton tarrintino movies. kellys hereos,  pineapple express . the final countdown (kirk douglas , martin sheen)


----------



## gourmet (Jul 24, 2009)

International House  ...great old comedy flick with Burns and Allen, WC Fields, the Marx Brothers, Cabb Calloway, ...just a host of great old stars. It also had Cab Calloway singing "The Reefer Man" although often that is cut from the tv version of the movie.

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

The Road Hog (a WC Field's short)


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 24, 2009)

*[District: 9]*

....


----------



## zipflip (Jul 24, 2009)

is it in theaters yet EG?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## hottip (Jul 24, 2009)

Grand Torino
The Wind and the Lion
The Man Who Would be King
300
Ben Hur
Easy Rider


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't seen it as of yet but I would love to see the movie "Orphan" it looks really freaky! Anybody seen it yet?



                                                      Phatpharmer


----------



## astrobud (Jul 24, 2009)

oh i almost fogot, blazeing sadles,  how about the new quinton tarintino movie coming out, glourious bastards, should be something


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2009)

Tombstone
Inherit the wind
The Hustler
Cool Hand Luke.
Chisum
In The Heat Of The Night
The Godfather Trilogy
They Were Expendable
Bridge On The River Kwi
Easyrider


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

Gladiator is my all time fave... Take care and be safe.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 27, 2009)

Caddy shack is one that I can get a good laugh out of no matter how many times Ive seen it !  but a couple  that i really like are Legends of the fall, and The Count of Monte Cristo.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 27, 2009)

Buckaroo Banzai - Across the 8th Dimension is a very entertaining movie, too .

Buckaroo (Peter Weller) is a rock star, brain surgeon, and race car builder/driver (that can travel to the 8th dimension).

Lord John Whorfin: May I pass along my congratulations for your great interdimensional breakthrough. I am sure, in the miserable annals of the Earth, you will be duly enshrined.

Perfect Tommy: Emilio Lizardo. Wasn't he on TV once?
Buckaroo Banzai: You're thinking of Mr. Wizard.
Reno: Emilio Lizardo is a top scientist, dummkopf.
Perfect Tommy: So was Mr. Wizard.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

how 'bout the one in vegas thats has all the drug scenes.....he's a writer...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 27, 2009)

not sure if anyone said this yet but  SCARFACE is awesome.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 27, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> how 'bout the one in vegas thats has all the drug scenes.....he's a writer...



Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.  It's about Hunter S. Thompson.  Good movie.

I just saw A Haunting In Connecticut.  Crazy!!!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Theres a good one comming out next month, distrect 9. its about aliens that get stranded in South Africa, and there armed revolt to try  and get home.


----------



## drcree (Mar 25, 2019)

_it's a wonderful life
the man who would be king
duck soup
private ryan (28x)
the seventh seal
schindler's list
open range
blackhawk down
platoon
bringing up baby
thin man

just to start..._


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2019)

My Cousin Vinny is one of my favorites.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2019)

Rear Window … Hitchcock!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 26, 2019)

I’m sure I must have a favorite movie, just can’t remember what it might be...


----------



## Bignose (Mar 26, 2019)

i saw the devil
martyrs
forest gump


----------



## drcree (Mar 26, 2019)

_the sand pebbles_


----------



## drcree (Mar 26, 2019)

_alice adams_ (1935)


----------



## drcree (Mar 27, 2019)

_das boot_


----------



## drcree (Mar 27, 2019)

_annie hall
sleeper
love and death
taxi driver
the professional_


----------



## zigggy (Mar 27, 2019)

my favorite movie of all times,,,, inherit the wind with spencer tracy,,,it old 1920's ,,,,,wow this thread is 10 years old,,,,someone mentioned blockbuster ,,,,whats that,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## drcree (Mar 27, 2019)

_could be wrong, but thought inherit the wind was an early 60s film...   still and all, an incredible film

to kill a mockingbird
unforgiven 
old man and the sea
bullitt
midnight cowboy
ZULU
dr strangelove_


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2019)

u right


----------



## zigggy (Mar 28, 2019)

turns out your right it was made in the 60's,,,,my bad,,,,still  a great movie,,,,,the movie takes place in the 20's,,,,should not read the credits when high


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2019)

I laughed my ass off watching A Million Ways to Die in the West the other night.  It is a really funny movie or I was really stoned.  lol


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Soo many deaths....


----------



## drcree (Mar 29, 2019)

_letters from iwo jima
one flew over the cuckoo's nest_


----------



## Gone (Mar 29, 2019)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Gone (Mar 29, 2019)

drcree said:


> _could be wrong, but thought inherit the wind was an early 60s film...   still and all, an incredible film
> 
> to kill a mockingbird
> unforgiven
> ...


Loved  The old man and the sea, made me cry a few times


----------



## drcree (Mar 30, 2019)

Toolman said:


> Loved  The old man and the sea, made me cry a few times


me too, _toolman_.  took about 10 viewings before i didn't cry at the end of _private ryan, _when he asks his wife if he'd been a good man, the water starts flowing


----------



## drcree (Mar 30, 2019)

_the producers
take the money and run
a tree grows in brooklyn (what a powerful film)
raise the red lantern (great film)_


----------



## drcree (Mar 31, 2019)

_young frankenstein
the ghost and the darkness_--(could definitely do without michael douglas)
_war of the roses 
(original) war of the buttons_


----------



## drcree (Apr 1, 2019)

_some classic frank capra films_:

_american madness
it happened one night
mr deeds goes to town
you can't take it with you (wonderfully funny film)
mr smith goes to washington

hmm, guess i'm the only one who likes films _


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2019)

I love the movie.. To Sir with love.. such a classic.


----------



## drcree (Apr 4, 2019)

_sergeant york_
and of course_, the grapes of wrath (10x)_


----------



## drcree (Apr 9, 2019)

_alien_--just the first one


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Classic movie. Sad but but I watch it if I see it on sometimes. Peter Fonda, Dennis Hopper and Jack Nicholson in this scene.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2019)

I loved "Second Hand Lions"--Robert Duvall and Michael Caine, how can you go wrong.
"Big Fish" was another that I really liked and have watched numerous times.
Throw in a couple Mel Brooks in my favorite category--"Young Frankenstein" and Blazing Saddles" always rank up there high.


----------



## drcree (Jun 13, 2019)

_on any sunday_


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 13, 2019)

Wow hard to choose a true favorite movie....love all the classic war movies too many to name...The MCU series, read comics as a youth and Stan was the Man! And I just have to include Jose Wales, plus all the Star Trek/ Star Wars Movies.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 13, 2019)

On Golden Pond.  Henry Fonda and Audrey Hepburn. Oh, and Hanoi Jane!


----------



## drcree (Jun 14, 2019)

the _band of brothers _series
one for fun:  _the nine lives of fritz the cat_


----------



## drcree (Jun 17, 2019)

_what's up tigerlilly
fantasia
henry V (with kenneth branagh)
hamlet (excellent acting with mel gibson & glenn close)_


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Classic Mae West


----------

